# Screen looks like there is a valley in it??



## gdowling (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Zenith Model #IQC50H94 50" rear projection tv. The other day when I turned it on the screen was messed up. It looks like there is a vertical valley in the middle of my screen, it kind of looks like a flag would in the wind?? Any idea what might be going on here??? 

Thanks


----------



## gdowling (Jan 18, 2010)

Nothin uh?????


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like the screen inside has collapsed.


----------



## gdowling (Jan 18, 2010)

Is that fixable? If so it reasonable from a money standpoint to fix it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Depends on what all needs fixing. Try getting quotes from a few local shops.


----------

